# مشروع تخرجى هديه لكم, Smart Home



## Mohamedwaly (14 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

انا طالب بالسنه الاخيرة من هندسة العاشر من رمضان بمصر بقسم الالكترونيات و الاتصلات وتقديرى فيه A (امتياز) و سوف اقدم لكل عربى مشروع تخرجى بكل تفاصيله. و لهاذا سوف تجدوا نفس الموضوع فى كل المنتديات العربية المختصة بالبرمجه و الالكترونيات و المشاريع.
و لكن بشرط الا ينقل بالضبط أى انا رفعته الى الانترنت فقط الاكتساب الخبرة منه او على الاقل تطويرة و عدم تقديمه بالضبط.

اسم المشروع : Smart Home
الشعار:





تصنيقه: Home Automation
فكرة المشروع :هى التحكم فى اجهزة المنزل او اى اجهزة مثل المكتب او حتى التحكم بالمكينات عن بعد.

امكنيات و خصائص المشروع : 
1-	التحكم باعدد من الاجهزة ممكن تصل الى 256 جهاز (20 جهاز فى هذا الاصدار)
2-	اجهزة ليزر للامن من السرقه حتى 16 جهاز (3 فى هذا الاصدار)
3-	يوصل المشروع عند طريق منفذ الطابعه
4-	البرامج تعمل على نظام الوندوز بكل الصدارات
5-	التحكم عند طريق الهاتب الثابت و هواتف الجوال كلها و برنامج لهواتف Symbian UIQ و التحكم عند طريق الشبكه الحاسب الدخليه و الانترنت.

باقى التفاصيل موجوده بالتقرير و هم كالاتى

Smart home Features:

•	Control up to 20 devices in same time.
•	Control up to 3 Laser Security system. 
•	Connect to any parallel port in PC.
•	Software Work under Windows® 95,98,ME,2000,XP,2004,.NET, Longhorn.
•	Friendly User interface.
•	Display number of orders in 7-segment.
•	Easy to replace devices cable.
•	Fixed phone remote control.
•	Mobile Phone Remote Control.
•	Support Mobile Connect like infrared.
•	Support LAN & WAN Connection.
•	Answer Machine via Fixed Phone.
•	Unlimited Saving Message in answer machine.
•	Rehear the message from anther Phone.
•	High level security password.
•	Support all Nokia Mobile.
•	Calling Police in Emergency alarm.
•	Send SMS message in Emergency alarm.
•	Unlimited list of number to send SMS.
•	Software for Series 60 Symbian OS mobile.
•	Software for UIQ Symbian OS.
•	Software for LAN & WAN Client.
•	Chat Between server & client.
•	Support Smart card port.
•	Multilanguage in Phone messages.
•	Resending device’s status.
•	Disconnect Automatic after time.
•	Save history of all orders.
•	Control the number which can connect to Devices.
•	Administrator Control Panel.
•	Highly control in Software options in Administrator Control Panel.




هذه نبذة و الان التفاصيل

المشروع عبارة عند 3 اجزاء و هم البرنامج الرئيسى Main Program و هو المتحكم بكل شيء مثل الرد على المتصل و تسجيل رسالته و عرض الاختيارات علية و غيرها و ارسال التحكم الى الاجهزة و بالنسبة الاجهزة الليزر عند انقطاعه يرسل الجهاز الى البرنامج الرئيسى و البرنامج يقوم باتصال بالشرطه و ارسال الرسائل القصيرة الى كل الارقام الذى ادخلها المستخدم و غيرها كالتحكم المباشر للاجهزة و تحكم بالمدة التى يقطعها السارق قبل اصدار اى اوامر.

و الجزء الثانى هو الوحه الالكترونيه الام و هى ممكن التطوير بها مع البرنامج و هى المسئوله عن فصل العنوان عن الاوامر الامرسله الى الاجهزة لان البرنامج يرسل له عن طريق المنفذ 8 bits و هم عبارة عن 4 كعنوان الى المنفذ و الجهاز و الاخر هى الاوامر التى مطلوب ارسالها و لفهمها شاهد العرض prestation 

و الجزء الثالث هو الجزء المتخصص بالتحكم بالاجهزة و حسب الجهاز نضع المكونات الالكترونية الصحيحه اى اذا كنا نتعامل مع اجهزة بالضغط العالى نضع relay تتحمل هذا الضغط مع ملاحظه Back Current 

البرامج المطلوبة لتشغيل البرامج المشروع:

Microsoft Visual Basic 6
Service Pack 3 For VB6
Oxygen Mobile ActiveX Control v3.0
ActiveSkin v.4.2
Modem tool
Appforge CrossFire 5.1 ( For Symbian Mobile)
Appforge Booster 5.1 (For Symbian UIQ Mobile)
Sonyericsson Installer Software
EAGLE Layout V.4.11

و هنا بعض الصور من المشروع


















































الان التحميل و الوصلات:

التقرير العام :
http://www.arabteam2000.com/Files/VB/Smart...ojectReport.pdf


البرنامج الرئيسى
Software.rar

برنامج الجوال Symbian UIQ
Symbain.rar

البرنامج المستخدم عبر الانترنت و الشبكه
Client.rar

برنامج Serial
Serial.rar

تصميم pcb لللوحات الالكترونيه
PCB.rar

العرض
Prestation.rar


باقى التفاصيل بالتقرير 

و شكراً و انا مستعد لاستقبال اى اسئلع على بريدى

[email protected]


او على الهاتف

0020105685621


----------



## ابوعمر11 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

رائع بس معقد

كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (15 نوفمبر 2009)

محبا بك زميلنا العزيز محمد والي

نقدر لك طرحك لمشروعك المفيد

ونشكر لك متابعتك معنا في حالة وجود اي استفسار من اي زميل


و ان نشر المعرفية والخبرات لهي من اهم واعظم الفوائد التي نقدمها في حياتنا الدنيا لبعضنا البعض
والتي نسال الله ان نجدها يوم القيامة في موازين الحسنات

فكل الشكر لك 

ونرحب بك عضوا فاعلا معنا بالملتقى


----------



## السجين الحر (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## witty (30 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## محمد كنترول (10 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Wadah Muhammad (16 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيك الف عافيه ،،


----------



## prog abdo (8 ديسمبر 2011)

جزيت خيرا
نفع الله بك دائما


----------



## اشرف عاشور محمود (30 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا علي الموضوع الرائع


----------



## السهم الجرىء (12 أغسطس 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل يرجى اعادة رفعها​


----------



## Mohamedwaly (6 أكتوبر 2013)

تم رفع الملفات هنا
http://www.mediafire.com/download/xk9uwn02j469e5d/finalprojectsmarthome.zip

و هف حاله عدم امكانية التحميل يمكن لاى حد ان يبعتلى رساله على ايميلى وانا هرد بالملفات [email protected]


----------



## justaneng (16 يونيو 2015)

الروابط عطلانه


----------

